# magic mouse et windows 10 (bootcamp)



## bibiche (2 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
Magic Mouse (v1) est prise en charge par Windows10 mais pas le scroll, malgré la mise à jour avec l'assistant de Bootcamp.
De plus, je n'ai pas accès à BootCamp quand je suis sur Win10. Avant, il y a avait une icône dans la barre d'état à droite.
Y a-t-il un utilitaire qui fait tout ça ?


----------

